
I survived 2001, and even IPO’d! Lessons for weathering a downturn. - jmorin007
http://foundread.com/2008/04/21/i-survived-2001-and-even-ipod-lessons-for-weathering-a-downturn/
======
alaskamiller
What she needed was a couple more hackers. Who needs MBAs?

